# Arcadia Luminaire - unimpressed



## Ray (26 Jul 2008)

I've just set up my 90cm Arcadia Luminaire.  4 * 39W.  I don't actually need that much light but the price upgrade over 2 tubes is minimal.  Anyway, it comes with two, as expected, but - wait for it - one emerges from each end of the luminaire.  Why?  Surely that's the worst of both worlds?  I have to hide wires at both ends of the tank and 1.2m of flex is hardly a great deal when you have to drop 50cm down the tank, feed into a hole drilled in the back of the stand and run to the central power strip inside.    

Rant over, has anyone else picked up on this?  Any advice for hiding the wires?


----------



## planter (26 Jul 2008)

Ray,

I guess it is a bit strange that the cables should be situated at each end, I suppose this is just down to the arangement of the ballast units inside. 

I dont use backgrounds on my tanks (at the mo) so ive run my cables down conduit fixed to the wall either side of the tank. It works for me as the left hand conduit is out of site and the right hand runs down behind a curtain. There is just enough cable to reach down into the cabinet.  If you can get over the cable issue you have your self a great bit of kit.


----------



## Ray (26 Jul 2008)

Thanks planter, I've calmed down a bit now (wrestling with CO2 and filter plumbing instead).



			
				planter said:
			
		

> There is just enough cable to reach down into the cabinet.  If you can get over the cable issue you have your self a great bit of kit.



Yes, it just reaches, just.  I still have to hide one flex per side though, doesn't seem optimal to me...

Cheers,

Ray


----------



## oldwhitewood (29 Jul 2008)

There are two switches on the luminaire, I think the idea behind it is so you can run each set of lights on a different timer simulating dawn and dusk. I agree though the cables are not only situated wrongly they look ugly too. They should include built in timers on these units and run them off one white or grey cable.


----------



## PM (29 Jul 2008)

Just quickly - you do know that you can remove those mounts for the stands pictured above?

Just unscrew the end without the power switches, and slide off!


----------



## Themuleous (2 Aug 2008)

I guess the sooner they invent wireless power the better for everyone!!!!

Wires are a complete sod sometimes.

Sam


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (2 Aug 2008)

I hve the same unit over my tank.  As I have a large wooden lid over the top the wires dont bother me.. however.. after dropping my entire unit in the tank once (when it was on!)    I was forced to strip it down to er.. dry it out    it would be very easy to re-route the cable along the inside of the unit.. youd have to cut a small hole to hold the cable grommet but that would be no big deal.


----------



## BeBea (2 Aug 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> Just quickly - you do know that you can remove those mounts for the stands pictured above?
> 
> Just unscrew the end without the power switches, and slide off!




I didn't know that!  Thanks PM 

Zoe


----------



## PM (2 Aug 2008)

PS, don't try this when it's suspended   

Take it down first


----------



## Ray (3 Aug 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> I hve the same unit over my tank.  As I have a large wooden lid over the top the wires dont bother me.. however.. after dropping my entire unit in the tank once (when it was on!)    I was forced to strip it down to er.. dry it out    it would be very easy to re-route the cable along the inside of the unit.. youd have to cut a small hole to hold the cable grommet but that would be no big deal.



Thanks Matt, I did wonder and if its still bothering me in the future I might try.  I can see the attraction in having the ballasts in the cabinet so you can run a lower voltage (and hence finer) cable up.


----------

